# Tanz der Teufel: Horrorklassiker nach 32 Jahren vom Index gestrichen



## Luiso (11. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tanz der Teufel: Horrorklassiker nach 32 Jahren vom Index gestrichen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Tanz der Teufel: Horrorklassiker nach 32 Jahren vom Index gestrichen


----------



## cryer (11. Oktober 2016)

Wurde auch Zeit. Da sind ja sogar Fernsehserien mittlerweile härter als es The Evil Dead jemals war


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Oktober 2016)

Na ja, war nicht die Vergewaltigung durch den Baum (aka klassischer Tentakel Anime Hentai, nur halt hier in Life Action) mit der Hauptgrund für die Beschlagnahmung und Indizierung? Und eben weniger die Gewalt, die ja bei Sam Raimi schon immer mit Comedy gespickt war und weniger durch Splatter oder Grusel überzeugte.


----------



## linktheminstrel (11. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, war nicht die Vergewaltigung durch den Baum (aka klassischer Tentakel Anime Hentai, nur halt hier in Life Action) mit der Hauptgrund für die Beschlagnahmung und Indizierung? Und eben weniger die Gewalt, die ja bei Sam Raimi schon immer mit Comedy gespickt war und weniger durch Splatter oder Grusel überzeugte.



naja, die comedy kam erst bei evil dead 2 dazu. tanz der teufel ist ein low-budget horror-streifen. die baum-szene und eine splatter-szene dürften die hauptgründe für die indizierung sein. wenn man aber sieht, was heute schon ab 16 jahren freigegeben wird, wundert sich schon, warum das mit der aufhebung des verbots so lange gedauert hat.


----------



## Loosa (11. Oktober 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> warum das mit der aufhebung des verbots so lange gedauert hat.



Das passiert immer erst auf Antrag, und das kostet halt.
Ich denke mal, dass Sony an einer Remastered Version arbeitet oder sonstwie damit Geld verdienen will. 

Da fällt mir ein, dass erst vor ein paar Wochen der Gründer des Splatter-Genres gestorben ist: Herschell Gordon Lewis.
Dessen (zweiter) Film steht relativ frisch auf dem Index, aber der Trailer ist nach heutigen Maßstäben schon eher putzig.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Oktober 2016)

Naja und da die Serie ja mittlerweile schon in der zweiten Staffel ist, ergibt es auch durchaus Sinn den Film normal "zugänglich" zu machen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> naja, die comedy kam erst bei evil dead 2 dazu. tanz der teufel ist ein low-budget horror-streifen. die baum-szene und eine splatter-szene dürften die hauptgründe für die indizierung sein. wenn man aber sieht, was heute schon ab 16 jahren freigegeben wird, wundert sich schon, warum das mit der aufhebung des verbots so lange gedauert hat.


 Das wird halt erst dann neu angepasst, wenn es jemand beantragt - bei Filmen aus den 70er bis 90er Jahren passiert das oft, weil ne Bluray veröffentlich wird. zB Predator oder Terminator: die waren uncut auf dem Index, dann sollte beides auf BD rausgebracht werden, neue Prüfung obligatorisch, beides nun uncut ab 16 im Handel. Und wenn keine Firma plant, den Film neu rauszubringen (oder als VOD anzubieten), bleibt der Film halt auf dem Index.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Bin mal gespannt ob überhaupt eine brauchbarer BR-Release kommt. Sofern die Original-Filmbänder noch verfügbar sind kämen die um eine Säuberung und neue Komplett-Abtastung nicht herum. Wenn die Filme allerdings recht früh auf dem Markt kommen sollten deute ich das nicht unbedingt positiv, eher nach Schnelle-Geld-Nummer.


----------



## Nemesis447 (11. Oktober 2016)

so wie ich es verstanden habe wurde der Film blos indiziert - nicht etwa beschlagnahmt. Etwas irreführend von pcgames hier von "Totalverbot" zu sprechen, solange man 18 Jahre alt war konnte man über den gesamten 32 jährigen Zeitraum problemlos den Film kaufen oder importieren... es durfte halt nur nicht beworben bzw. an minderjährige verkauft werden.


----------



## Exar-K (11. Oktober 2016)

Nemesis447 schrieb:


> so wie ich es verstanden habe wurde der Film blos indiziert - nicht etwa beschlagnahmt.


Doch, natürlich war der Film beschlagnahmt. Die Beschlagnahme wurde aber bereits vor einigen Monaten aufgehoben.


----------



## Loosa (11. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob überhaupt eine brauchbarer BR-Release kommt. Sofern die Original-Filmbänder noch verfügbar sind kämen die um eine Säuberung und neue Komplett-Abtastung nicht herum.



Ausgangsbasis ist halt 16mm Film. Das _kann_ man auf HD bringen, ist aber viel verwaschener als ein gutes HD-Bild. Das Korn bei 16mm ist schon heftig. Bringt zwar seine eigene Ästhetik, und die Effekte sind ja auch etwas einfacher, aber Wunder kann man da auch bei einem guten Remaster nicht erwarten.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. Oktober 2016)

Guten Morgen, die News ist doch schon Monate alt. Teil 2 läuft im November übrigens erstmals im deutschen Free TV auf Tele 5, der ist ja mittlerweile ab 16 freigegeben.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, die News ist doch schon Monate alt.


Selber Guten Morgen, vielleicht erst mal alles lesen vor dem sinnlosen Bashen...      das steht doch in der News ganz klar drin, dass es schon vor Monaten von der "Verbotsliste" gestrichen wurde - die News heute ist aber deswegen, weil erst JETZT auch eine Streichung vom Index erfolgte und wg. einer Neuveröffentlichung eine neue FSK-Einstufung ansteht. DAS, also das Indexstreichen, ist keine Monate her - oder hast du dafür eine Quelle?  ^^


----------



## Nemesis447 (11. Oktober 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Doch, natürlich war der Film beschlagnahmt. Die Beschlagnahme wurde aber bereits vor einigen Monaten aufgehoben.



ups - sorry mein fehler. aber es gab doch bestimmt eine geschnittene (legale) Fassung? also ähnlich wie bei "Braindead - Der Zombi-Rasenmähermann". Da war die ungeschnittene Fassung beschlagnahmt, die geschnittene indiziert und die "extrem" gekürzte Fassung sogar frei verkäuflich ab 16...


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2016)

Nemesis447 schrieb:


> ups - sorry mein fehler. aber es gab doch bestimmt eine geschnittene (legale) Fassung? also ähnlich wie bei "Braindead - Der Zombi-Rasenmähermann". Da war die ungeschnittene Fassung beschlagnahmt, die geschnittene indiziert und die "extrem" gekürzte Fassung sogar frei verkäuflich ab 16...


von den meisten Filmen dieser Art gibt es dann cut-Fassungen, das ist klar. Zumindest wenn die halbwegs erfolgreich/bekannt waren. Und gern auch mal ein paar Jahre später, zb als DVDs "neu" waren, sind viele Horror"klassiker" erschienen und dann leider übel kastriert...  Es gibt natürlich auch Filme, die eh nur ganz wenige Leute kennen und die nicht noch mal neu "cut" rausgebracht wurden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Oktober 2016)

> Wann genau wir allerdings damit rechnen können, den Kultklassiker endlich auch in deutschen Filmregalen zu finden, ist derzeit noch unklar.


Wenn ihr/jemand es wisst/weiss, sagt bescheid.


----------



## HeavyM (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab alle 3 Teile auf DVD schon seit 10-15 Jahren uncut auf DVD im Reval stehen. Wurden mal von Astroline und Laserparadise vertrieben Teil 1 gab es aber nur irgendwie eine Woche zu kaufen dann wurde der wieder überall aus dem Verkauf genommen.

Ja zu Anfangszeiten von DVD gab es viele beschlagnahmte Filme relativ leicht zu kaufen. Aus dieser Zeit stammen auch Filme wie Meet the Fibles, Braindead, Nighmare on Elmstreet, und der großartige Directory s Cut von Zombies im Kaufhaus die auch alle brav in meiner Sammlung schlummern.


----------



## Flyolaf (12. Oktober 2016)

Den Film habe ich in meiner Jugend mal gesehen und damals war der echt gruselig. Heute ist der auch noch gruselig aber aus anderen gründen


----------



## Eiche (12. Oktober 2016)

"Ash VS Evil Dead" kann ich nur empfehlen session 1 und session 2
 mit Bruce Campbell !!! gleiche klasse wie teil 2


----------



## Meisterhobbit (12. Oktober 2016)

Finde ich gut, sollte mit viel mehr Klassikern des Genres passieren! Was da hierzulande teils für krass geschnittene und somit geradezu verstümmelte Filme verkauft werden, ist heutzutage schon eigentlich absurd, wenn man sich mal den Gewaltgrad manch moderner Filme, Serien oder auch Spiele ansieht, die dann oftmals auch schon ab 16 verkauft werden.


----------

